# Cheapest Laptop/Netbook



## Charley (Aug 10, 2011)

Which is the cheapest one under rs. 8000 ? I read somewhere a group in india lauched a rs.5000 netbook.


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2011)

it's a tablet I think??


----------



## Charley (Aug 10, 2011)

ico said:


> it's a tablet I think??



I don't know about that. But can you suggest any ?


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 10, 2011)

Thats a laptop from iWebLeaf. Never went into production and there were too many loopholes in their story to believe it was true. First, they used a DXA16 processor created by them(two college students) and second, a chinese laptop that looked the same and had intel N455 was found for 5k.


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2011)

Charley said:


> I don't know about that. But can you suggest any ?


Can't really suggest. India has actually launched a tablet running Android for kids under 5k. (not launched, but will come soon)

There's no laptop/netbook for that price.


----------



## azzu (Aug 11, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Samsung N100-MA01IN: Computer
this is as low as i can get here

*www.letsbuy.com/samsung-netbook-np...ack-p-21592?osCsid=mftliovcjv03llr1s0as69qms3

with ICICILB coupon its Rs.10,799


----------



## Charley (Aug 11, 2011)

Cybertonic said:


> Thats a laptop from iWebLeaf. Never went into production and there were too many loopholes in their story to believe it was true. First, they used a DXA16 processor created by them(two college students) and second, a chinese laptop that looked the same and had intel N455 was found for 5k.



Do you have a link for this one ?


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 11, 2011)

iWebLeaf – India’s $35 Android Tablet Spawning Fake Innovators? | Shantanu's Technophilic Musings


----------



## Charley (Aug 15, 2011)

Notion Ink Adam is a cheap tablet PC. I saw someone say it sells for Rs.5000


----------



## ankurgel (Aug 15, 2011)

Get Samsung N100 netbook for 12k instead.


----------



## SlashDK (Aug 15, 2011)

Notion Ink's adam starts from 20k i think. Theres no tablet except for chinese ones and sakshat for 5k


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2011)

ankurgel said:


> Get Samsung N100 netbook for 12k instead.



Is that the cheapest one in India ?


----------



## biswarup (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, Samsung N100 MeeGo edition is the cheapest netbook offer by such a renowned company and moreover it is a revamped model of very popular N150 netbooks. You can have it between 12,290-12,799Rs. This is a very tough and durable model but the machine is not so powerful for a netbook. But for that price, Samsung N100 should really be a good investment.

Another MeeGo machine is coming to the market from Asus for around the same price and configuration.
Other cheaper netbooks are available in market, but you should do research before buying any one of them.


----------

